# Need a ride in November



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Gents, 
Last year I had to sell my 24`offshore boat, and now I have family coming down from Indiana in November, and they would like to go fishing. I am looking for someone that has room for 2 maybe 3 people. It looks like we are available November 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd and the 23rd. I am willing to pitch in for fuel and bait. 
Thanks 
Al


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

saltwaterfisherman said:


> Gents,
> Last year I had to sell my 24`offshore boat, and now I have family coming down from Indiana in November, and they would like to go fishing. I am looking for someone that has room for 2 maybe 3 people. It looks like we are available November 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd and the 23rd. I am willing to pitch in for fuel and bait.
> Thanks
> Al


contact oilfieldoutkasts.com

great people!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you gotmuddy we will consider them.


----------

